# Sauvegarde Time Machine impossible sur T Capsule



## pirolo (2 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
depuis que j'ai migré sur un nouveau MBP (2012) sous Lion, je ne peux plus sauvegarder sur ma capsule:
- quand je demande à TM de "sauvegarder maintenant", au bout d'un moment j'ai le message suivant:
"Time machine n'a pas pu terminer la sauvegarde. Le disque de sauvegarde nest pas disponible."

- Impossible de naviguer au-delà de la sauvegarde locale (dates en blanc dans l'animation TM)

-  Pourtant, si je me connecte à la capsule à partir du finder, la  connexion marche, j'ai accès aux deux sparsebundles contenant chacun la  sauvegarde d'un MB (normalement!!!), et en plus dans le sparsebundle du  MBP > dossier "bands", il y a plein de fichiers datant des dates  "roses"  auxquelles je n'ai pas accès si j'entre dans TM. 

Ce qui  m'étonne est que mon ancien MB (2006), pourtant sous Lion aussi, n'a  aucun problème à faire tout cela sur la même capsule.

Merci pour votre attention et votre aide!!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 avant de faire "sauvegarder maintenant", as-tu désigné à Time Machine le disque de sauvegarde ?

Ouvrir les Préférences Time Machine, "Choisir un disque", sélectionner la TC, "Terminé".


----------



## pirolo (2 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, il me semblait l'avoir fait, mais là je le refais, par contre je n'ai pas la time capsule qui apparaît comme telle, mais un volume qui s'appelle "data" avec des silhouettes dessus - c'est peut-être un formatage automatique, une partition que j'ai faite il y a des mois et que j'ai oubliée entre temps...
Je vous tiens au courant...


----------



## pirolo (2 Septembre 2012)

Erreur:
L&#8217;image disque de sauvegarde « /Volumes/Data/Macbook di P.sparsebundle » est déjà utilisée.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Septembre 2012)

La réponse est dans le forum Mac OS X = http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/pobleme-time-machine-apres-passage-a-mountain-lion-1160792.html (clique sur les mots bleus)


----------



## pirolo (4 Septembre 2012)

Merci, j'essaierai (seulement demain par contre) - même si je suis sous 10.7.4, et non 10.8 (est-ce important?) et merci pour le "clique sur les mots bleus", une aide précieuse.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Septembre 2012)

Oui, c'est important : en 10.7, il est conseillé de déconnecter les autres utilisateurs avec Utilitaire Airport 5.6
= http://pondini.org/TM/C12.html


Par ailleurs, ton profil sur le forum indique que tu es en 10.4.


----------



## pirolo (9 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir,
j'ai (enfin) pu trouver un peu de temps pour effectuer la manip: la sauvegarde à la demande marche (MERCI!), elle a duré peu de temps (un peu plus de 2Mo);
en revanche je n'ai accès qu'à la sauvegarde la plus récente, tout le reste est rose (inaccessible) dans l'animation. :-(


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 avant d'entrer dans Time Machine, assure toi que dans le Finder la barre latérale est affichée (c'est nécessaire pour la suite).

Quand tu es dans l'interface intergalactique, clique à gauche sur le nom de ton ordinateur (Macbook de....) pour le sélectionner.

Tu devrais alors voir apparaitre toutes tes sauvegardes antérieures derrière la plus récente.

L'échelle de temps à droite reste rose pour toutes les sauvegardes antérieures au changement d'OS, mais elle est active.


----------

